# Planer Cart w/ Outfeed and side support wings



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok school's out & I finally have time to get back in the shop. 1st order of business was to finish the planer cart i've had sitting 80% done for months now. The plans came from woodworkers journal & they fit my needs well with the planer cart being mobile, allowing me to store it out of my crowded shop & the out feed roller being set to full extension drawer slides to save room when not needed. I almost skipped the side extension wings, but then realized they'd be a big help in staging lumber to be planed and lumber already planed. One of the big ups to this design is that it's weighted on the bottom & should allow me to use my planing sled to take twists out of stock.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Are there both in feed and out feed table supports? I find with mine if I don't have both, long boards get hung up on the tables attached to the planer. Looks like a really good idea...I've been thinking of making something. I face joint on my planer all the time.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

No there's just out feed support, though I suppose if you wanted to modify the design you could split the outfield table in half, run two sets of full extension drawer slides and have a table pull out both ways. Though for me just having an out feed and a stable & mobile cart was enough. If I'm having indeed issues I can just use a pop up roller stand I suppose. Good thinking to improve it though, I like where your head's at! Or, I don't see why you couldn't run another 38" set below the first ones & use a thicker shim to bring up the lower roller


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll take the CART and PLANER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's the link to the plans: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/ultimate-planer-cart/


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Updated the cart to include an infeed table with a planed down 5x6 as a shim to bring the roller up to level with the planer bed


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks good however I think you will have trouble with the drawer extensions when they get full of dust and debris.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice work! That should serve you well for a long time.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Steve, you might be right. To extend their life I've found a grill cover to keep the whole thing clean when not in use & always use a DC when planing. I'll update if I start running into issues though, planers are far from 'tidy' in operation. The out feed side has been in use for a while & hasn't started binding up yet. Thank you for the heads up though, I haven't done anything prior w drawer slides & I'll look for methods to minimize the exposure.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

xmas said:


> Steve, you might be right. To extend their life I've found a grill cover to keep the whole thing clean when not in use & always use a DC when planing. I'll update if I start running into issues though, planers are far from 'tidy' in operation. The out feed side has been in use for a while & hasn't started binding up yet. Thank you for the heads up though, I haven't done anything prior w drawer slides & I'll look for methods to minimize the exposure.


The full extension slides are always packed with grease. You might try rinsing them with mineral spirits to cut the grease. They might slide a little stiffer but the grease wouldn't be collecting dust and debris.


----------



## Daddy's Cool (Jul 12, 2010)

xmas said:


> Here's the link to the plans: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/ultimate-planer-cart/



My google powers are not working well today. The link you provided only takes me to a video of the project. How do I actually get a hold of a set of plans? I have searched every way I can think of, and the closest I got was a descriptive process, but it did not actually include any plans.


I just received a planer as a birthday gift. Now I need some place to put it.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

I searched through my browser history & gone back through the same pages you probably found. I can't seem to find the plans either. I feel like wwj now directs you to rockler for plans but that when I found the plans they were available for purchase directly off of WoodWorkersJournal.com.. :/


----------

